# Uber N00B here.....Question about thermometers.



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

So I have a Weber kettle.....and I've smoked with it...and I love it.
Next stop will be one of those Weber Bullet thingies...I think you call them the WMS.....

But what is the best product out there to help me gauge my temperature?

What I have now is a $4 gas grill thermometer replacement part that I bought at Lowe's and I keep it stuck in one of the vent holes.

It works....but I can't close the vent as much as I'd like.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 17, 2005)

WSM =  Weber Smokey Mountain cooker.

I use a Maverick ET-73 It's a wireless transmitter receiver unit that has a probe for the pit, and a probe for the meat. It has alarm zone that you can set up. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for the help!!!

 =D>


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 17, 2005)

I got the ET-73 as well.  I really like it, but don't count on the alarm waking anyone up.  Short on reception distance and volume.


----------



## Finney (Jun 19, 2005)

I've got both a Maverick and a Nu-Temp.  I like both.  Don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------

